# marriage requirements



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am planning on marrying my South African fiancee next March here in Gordons Bay where we live. We have just been told that we have to go into Home Affairs for interviews and of course the usual pile of paperwork. Does anyone know what the process involves and a rough time frame? Thanks in advance for any of your replies. Neil


----------



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

You might find this girl's blog about her experience helpful A Texan in South Africa

As far as I can tell, you first have to go into HA to book a marriage interview. Availability depends on how full they are but you should be able to get one for 2-3 weeks later. When you go into the interview, bring copies of both your passports and a letter of non-impediment (for you, stating you've eligible to marry. You can get it from the nearest UK consulate) - plus evidence of your relationship like photos together. Ask when you book your interview, they might ask you to bring more documents along with. 

After the interview, you'll receive an 'all clear' statement and can book a marriage officer for anytime that suits you. 

After you get married, you receive a handwritten (abridged) marriage certificate. You or your marriage officer will need to apply to HA for a long-form (unabridged) one. You'll need this if you want to apply for any kind of international spousal visa for her - like a UK visa. It'll take 3+ months to receive


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Neilmac50 said:


> I am planning on marrying my South African fiancee next March here in Gordons Bay where we live. We have just been told that we have to go into Home Affairs for interviews and of course the usual pile of paperwork. Does anyone know what the process involves and a rough time frame? Thanks in advance for any of your replies. Neil


One of us in our office has married a foreigner and no interview is necessary. You simply get married and have your marriage officer apply (or apply yourself) for your unabridged marriage certificate. Of course you can choose to marry legally at Home Affairs.

When you apply for your visa, it's best if you both go together, but the foreigner is the only applicant who by law needs to be there.


----------



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

We were told by Alberton DHA an interview is required as well as letter of no impediment from the embassy and evidence of cohabitation. Luckily we chose to get married by an independent marriage officer and bypassed the interview


----------

